# odd ball discussion from the new "what do you look like" thread



## T33's Torts (Jul 25, 2014)

kball said:


> View attachment 88832
> 
> 
> Me and the pup at the lake
> ...


Is the top of your ear pierced? Thats amazing! I love it!


----------



## kball (Jul 25, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> Is the top of your ear pierced? Thats amazing! I love it!




Yeh. I had it done like 8 months ago and it just stopped hurting


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 25, 2014)

kball said:


> Yeh. I had it done like 8 months ago and it just stopped hurting


Do you mind if I ask how old you are? I had mine done when I was 16, and it was very unpleasant. I give you a lot of credit for having it done.


----------



## kball (Jul 25, 2014)

12. It didn't hurt till the day after and it's hurt ever since till this past month. It kept getting nocked out though


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 25, 2014)

Ouch! I haven't put it in in years. I'm 22. Its hard to keep it in for work and stuff.


----------



## kball (Jul 25, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> Ouch! I haven't put it in in years. I'm 22. Its hard to keep it in for work and stuff.




Yeh. Running and gym and like playing tag. I got it nicked out once because I was playing tag and me BFF went to tag me and she hit it and the back came off and u had to look on the floor I found it covered in blood.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ew!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 25, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> Ew!


Ditto. 

That's dangerous! Ick. Reminds me why I removed mine!


----------



## kball (Jul 25, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> Ditto.
> 
> That's dangerous! Ick. Reminds me why I removed mine!



Yeh


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ashes said:


> Hello Isaiah Christian.


Ugh. My graduation announcement. My mom didn't put the pictures of me and my torts on it. I look crazy in them all. Lol 

And Hi!!!


----------



## Ashes (Jul 25, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ugh. My graduation announcement. My mom didn't put the pictures of me and my torts on it. I look crazy in them all. Lol
> 
> And Hi!!!


Lol! I like the glasses!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ashes said:


> Lol! I like the glasses!


Thanks! 
I need new ones... Cause there are -5.25, -5.50 and I need -6.50 , -6.75 cause my eyes suck!


----------



## Ashes (Jul 25, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Thanks!
> I need new ones... Cause there are -5.25, -5.50 and I need -6.50 , -6.75 cause my eyes suck!


Aww bummer! My daughter was sad when they told her that her eyes were perfectly fine... She REALLY wanted cute glasses....


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ashes said:


> Aww bummer! My daughter was sad when they told her that her eyes were perfectly fine... She REALLY wanted cute glasses....


I hate my glasses. They have indented my skull and my nose. And I can't see more than like 5.6 inches in front of me without them. 

You could get her some cute fake ones.  I used to want fake ones... Then I got real ones...... Yay...


----------



## jaizei (Jul 25, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hate my glasses. They have indented my skull and my nose. And I can't see more than like 5.6 inches in front of me without them.
> 
> You could get her some cute fake ones.  I used to want fake ones... Then I got real ones...... Yay...



You can't get contacts?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 26, 2014)

jaizei said:


> You can't get contacts?


I've had them before they be uncomfortable.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 26, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Ugh. My graduation announcement. My mom didn't put the pictures of me and my torts on it. I look crazy in them all. Lol
> 
> And Hi!!!


I love that you wanted your Torts in your graduation invite! They're your homies!


----------



## Ashes (Jul 26, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I hate my glasses. They have indented my skull and my nose. And I can't see more than like 5.6 inches in front of me without them.
> 
> You could get her some cute fake ones.  I used to want fake ones... Then I got real ones...... Yay...


Lol maybe I will. I have em for reading and never wear em cuz they hurt my nose. :/


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 26, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> I love that you wanted your Torts in your graduation invite! They're your homies!


I took my graduation pictures with Oogway. Lol


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ashes said:


> Lol maybe I will. I have em for reading and never wear em cuz they hurt my nose. :/


I wish I only had them for reading..  lol


----------



## sageharmon (Jul 26, 2014)

Ashes said:


> So you're the angry lookin' one!


Yup! I guess hehe


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish I had a twin!!


----------



## sageharmon (Jul 26, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I wish I had a twin!!


Why lol??? It's fun to have someone so close, but it's super annoying getting mixed up and stuff lol


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 26, 2014)

sageharmon said:


> Why lol??? It's fun to have someone so close, but it's super annoying getting mixed up and stuff lol


Everyone already thinks me and my brother are twins but he's 2 years older. 

I think I want more of a clone that I can boss around.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Winter rules and I miss it!



Winter, especially THAT kind of winter, is NOT good tortoise weather!


----------



## sageharmon (Jul 26, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Everyone already thinks me and my brother are twins but he's 2 years older.
> 
> I think I want more of a clone that I can boss around.


 clone!!!! Nice choice of words haha


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 26, 2014)

sageharmon said:


> clone!!!! Nice choice of words haha


Oooh, so you're the evil twin?


----------



## sageharmon (Jul 26, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> Oooh, so you're the evil twin?


Nope. But I sure am the BETTER twin......I think


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey! Just found this. Tank you mods.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2014)

I think we should keep the 'picture' thread sort of clean and not OT.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> Winter, especially THAT kind of winter, is NOT good tortoise weather!


I know  but but but I'm soooooooo hot [wack head against a wall icon] it was 100* today and it sucks the life out of me. 

Is it bad that I don't plan to let my little Hermann's tort brumate this year? Will it have long term effects on her?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 26, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> Oooh, so you're the evil twin?


Im strode
I would so be the evil twin!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay. Sorry Yvonne. 


Yvonne G said:


> I think we should keep the 'picture' thread sort of clean and not OT.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 26, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Im strode
> I would so be the evil twin!!!


I wouldn't be. I come off too innocent.  *evil laughter*


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I think I want more of a clone that I can boss around.


How can you boss a clone? That's theoretically impossible


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Is it bad that I don't plan to let my little Hermann's tort brumate this year? Will it have long term effects on her?


This is a very debatable topic, if it's one year I don't see harm


----------



## sageharmon (Jul 27, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> How can you boss a clone? That's theoretically impossible


My brother bosses me around lol. Trust me!!!! It's very possible!!!! Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I know  but but but I'm soooooooo hot [wack head against a wall icon] it was 100* today and it sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Is it bad that I don't plan to let my little Hermann's tort brumate this year? Will it have long term effects on her?


 
Tallulah is too young right now but in the future, you never HAVE to brumate. There's nothing wrong with not doing it.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 27, 2014)

sageharmon said:


> View attachment 89124


You are dun gonna get bug bites!


----------



## sageharmon (Jul 27, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> You are dun gonna get bug bites!


Haha! There were bees that were there but I didn't get stung! Yay


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 27, 2014)

sageharmon said:


> Haha! There were bees that were there but I didn't get stung! Yay


Lucky. Its too hot for bees here! All of the flowers are dying because of it! And there is so much pollen that everyone's nasals are going crazy.


----------



## sageharmon (Jul 27, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lucky. Its too hot for bees here! All of the flowers are dying because of it! And there is so much pollen that everyone's nasals are going crazy.


Oh wow! That sucks 
Where do you live?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lucky. Its too hot for bees here! All of the flowers are dying because of it! And there is so much pollen that everyone's nasals are going crazy.


Too cold? We have bees here and in summer it can reach 114.8 F in the summer


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 28, 2014)

sageharmon said:


> Oh wow! That sucks
> Where do you live?







sageharmon said:


> Oh wow! That sucks
> Where do you live?







AbdullaAli said:


> Too cold? We have bees here and in summer it can reach 114.8 F in the summer



Oklahoma. 

And @AbdullaAli I haven't seen a single bee this summer. Not even around the honey suckle. I've seen a few wasps but no bees. Its driving our allergy's nuts. Between the pollen and the humidity changing from 9%-60%.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 28, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I know  but but but I'm soooooooo hot [wack head against a wall icon] it was 100* today and it sucks the life out of me.
> 
> Is it bad that I don't plan to let my little Hermann's tort brumate this year? Will it have long term effects on her?



brumating is done for breeding purposes mostly but its not required


----------



## Flipper (Jul 29, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> brumating is done for breeding purposes mostly but its not required


Ok, I misunderstood this. I thought it was for their over all health. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 30, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Ok, I misunderstood this. I thought it was for their over all health. Thanks for clarifying


Some think it's helpful (i.e. More natural), it's fine if you don't though


----------

